# Henry Taylor vs. Ron Brown Texturing tool



## Drcal (Sep 17, 2013)

I was thinking of buying the Ron Brown Texturing Tool which Peachtree has on sale till midnight today for half price.  It is the one where there are three different shaped cutters that rotate as you hold them to the wood allowing you to decorate flat surfaces (endgrain and side grain) as well as beads and coves in seconds.

It is a good bit cheaper than the Henry Taylor Tool (the ELF) which does the same thing.  The Brown tool is about $30 cheaper.   It is just that Henry Taylor tools have a good reputation. 

Any advise???

Carmen


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't see that it's on sale.  Looks like $29.99 is the regular and current price.  

I'm more interested in trying a chatter tool but would be interested to see what others have to say about this as well.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 17, 2013)

I have used both, the chatter tool does not give equal opp. to the wood
the spiral tool will have a lot more zing in it and you will be able to
do so much different texturing than the chatter


----------



## Drcal (Sep 17, 2013)

Dan- it is the whole kit ($59.99) Item # 7380 plus the video ($19.99)

On sale for 50% off = 39.99 with coupon code TURN14

Carmen


----------



## randyrls (Sep 17, 2013)

Check out this video from Captn Eddie Castelin 
He has a combination sanding and texturing tool.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1DR3Ptv1QQ


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 17, 2013)

Drcal said:


> Dan- it is the whole kit ($59.99) Item # 7380 plus the video ($19.99)
> 
> On sale for 50% off = 39.99 with coupon code TURN14
> 
> Carmen



Is that coupon code good only for that item?


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree with Randy on a chatter tool.  Just search it on the internet and you will find easy cheap ways to make them.  Save your money for a spiral tool.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just tried to order, entered the key code (says it was accepted), but the price at checkout (prior to entering CC#) remains at $59.99.  Do not see anywhere else wher a discount applies.


----------



## Drcal (Sep 17, 2013)

the discount applies to the 59.99 plus 19.99 for the DVD which roughly equals $80 and half of $80 is $39.99 which is the advertised sales price with the 50% off

BUT ---
HAS ANYONE USED THIS RON BROWN TEXTURING TOOL?????  

still don't have t hat answer to my initial post.

Carmen


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 17, 2013)

Considering it is Ron's newest tool, I don't think too many folks have used it yet.

I may be dense (very likely, in fact), but I do not see where the tool and the DVD are offered as a package.  In fact, I don't even see the DVD on Peachtree's site.  Do you have a link?


----------



## Grampy122 (Sep 17, 2013)

*You have to enter TURN14*

Peachtree Woodworking E-Direct Special


----------



## Drcal (Sep 17, 2013)

Dan- code is only good on this one tool set.


----------

